# Gatineau, QC



## Applefish

Anyone else driving in Gatineau? I started driving in Gatineau sporadically, just for fun, about 2 months ago. And it feels like I'm the only car on the road. I drove about 12 days total so far, and the longest I had to wait for a fare, at any time, is 10 minutes. It's usually back to back fares. And riders have been great so far. 

Signing up was kind of a breeze for me. I had my inspection done 8 months ago when we moved here, I had my 4A class and only had to write the written test to get it back. 

I'm not getting rich doing it, my day job is paying me well. I'd rather be making a buck or two than sitting watching TV.


----------



## Jack7612

Hi there,

I am planning to move from SK , Regina to Gatineau next year. I want to drive for Uber too. Is it worth it as a permanent job 10 hours a day? Thanks


----------



## Lolinator

Applefish said:


> Anyone else driving in Gatineau? I started driving in Gatineau sporadically, just for fun, about 2 months ago. And it feels like I'm the only car on the road. I drove about 12 days total so far, and the longest I had to wait for a fare, at any time, is 10 minutes. It's usually back to back fares. And riders have been great so far.
> 
> Signing up was kind of a breeze for me. I had my inspection done 8 months ago when we moved here, I had my 4A class and only had to write the written test to get it back.
> 
> I'm not getting rich doing it, my day job is paying me well. I'd rather be making a buck or two than sitting watching TV.


I've driven in gc
Its pretty there
I


----------

